# Park service drops plan to limit access to Sleeping Bear



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Park service drops plan to limit access to Sleeping Bear 

A plan to return a portion of the Sleeping Bear National Lakeshore to its pristine "pre-European" state has been abandoned by the U.S. Department of Interior. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/i...tandard.xsl?/base/news-0/1034417703248870.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is another article with additional information. 

Work on Sleeping Bear halted
- Lawmakers make announcement 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/oct/13noplan.htm


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

You beat me to this one HR. This is great news, and the funny part was the local NPS personnel knew nothing about this. Finally we get some results from government, and too, I think it shows what can happen when poeple voice their opinions.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

toto, "the local NPS personnel knew nothing about this" Hey, they only work for the government.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Oops, that last post was suppose to be over in the commentary forum. I caught it right after I released the submit key.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Yeah I quess it was rather humorous the looks on their faces. But as you said, they only work for the government so why would they know. It was nice to hear that Mr. Posthumous (sic?) was very involved in this. Just one more reason to get my vote.


----------

